# As Schwinn as i get.



## slick (Aug 14, 2012)

So this is as Schwinn as i get. I've had this bike for 12 years now. And no, it's not for sale at any price. Like i said, it's pretty much the only schwinn i'd own except an Aerocycle. Yes the seat is a girls seat but how often do you see these seats? I would love to find the boys version. Bike is a 1948 or 49. Story behind it goes like this. His ex boss from 10 years prior passed away and left him something in his will. So he goes down there and still wonders why he left HIM something? Executer of the will says "he has left you an old bicycle" So my buddy thinks oh whoppee, hoping it was something a little bit better than an old bike. He goes to pick it up and it was all boxed up completely assembled except the bars were off it and the pedals. He took a quick peek inside (unthrilled) and that was it. Brought it back to his shop and put it up in the rafters for 10 more years which brings us to 2000. He knew i was into old stuff. Coke machines, gas pumps, old cars, bikes, etc.. So he brings in this really bad polaroid of it dark, blurry, etc.. I look at it and my jaw drops. So i ask "kool man, do you want to sell it?" He says well, ya i guess??? Only if you promise you won't ever resell it. So i told him i would give him fair market value for it and showed him some comparables from ebay. Two weeks of bugging him he finally brings it to work, box and all, pulls it out and it was even cleaner then the photo!! We agreed upon a price and i quickly locked it up to my toolbox and couldn't wait til quitting time to take it home. I went through all the bearings, cleaned the chrome, and did a mild poilsh on it, aired up the tires and here it is to this day. Oh and i swapped the seat. Had a Messinger 60's seat on it. Enjoy...


----------



## mruiz (Aug 14, 2012)

I am pretty sure it is a B-6 model, nice story behind it.
 Mitch


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2012)

...that thing is well,...Slick!......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 14, 2012)

If that is as Schwinn as you get you done good


----------



## OldRider (Aug 14, 2012)

Be it a Schwinn, Monark or Colson, I love bikes with stories behind them. Good job on keeping your end of the bargain Slick!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 14, 2012)

That's Schwinn enough for me!  Wow, what a nice bike.  You're truly a lucky guy.  Enjoy!


----------



## slick (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for the great comments. I do Love it. The color conbo seems to be a bit rare?? I have seen a few others in this combo but not many. Ever since i got this one, green bikes keep falling into my lap. LOL!! I just couldn't sell it for the fact that the old man left it to an employee which means his family must not have cared about the bike so he did want it to be preserved. I will uphold the deal. It's in a carpeted temperature controlled bedroom with the rest of my bikes. I'll treasure it as he did. I would like to find some better original chrome parts like the bars, stem, and truss rods for it though. Other than that she stays as is.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 15, 2012)

i wouldn't touch anything on that bike.i've seen it up close and it's perfect,except the seat.need to check the serial number on it to find out exactly what year it is.i've only seen that color on 46/47 B6's.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 15, 2012)

Great bike.  If you ever find another green/green Autocycle and don't know what to do with it, I could probably be persuaded to take it off your hands.  Cantilever or Straightbar, it's all cool.  The green/green combo shows up in the lit as far forward as '52, and although it seems to be a relatively unusual color combo, it wasn't one of the "slight extra charge" color combos.  Again, friggin' great bike.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 16, 2012)

*You TEASED us with this one @ our CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet before -----*



slick said:


> So this is as Schwinn as i get. I've had this bike for 12 years now. And no, it's not for sale at any price. Like i said, it's pretty much the only schwinn i'd own except an Aerocycle. Yes the seat is a girls seat but how often do you see these seats? I would love to find the boys version. Bike is a 1948 or 49. Story behind it goes like this. His ex boss from 10 years prior passed away and left him something in his will. So he goes down there and still wonders why he left HIM something? Executer of the will says "he has left you an old bicycle" So my buddy thinks oh whoppee, hoping it was something a little bit better than an old bike. He goes to pick it up and it was all boxed up completely assembled except the bars were off it and the pedals. He took a quick peek inside (unthrilled) and that was it. Brought it back to his shop and put it up in the rafters for 10 more years which brings us to 2000. He knew i was into old stuff. Coke machines, gas pumps, old cars, bikes, etc.. So he brings in this really bad polaroid of it dark, blurry, etc.. I look at it and my jaw drops. So i ask "kool man, do you want to sell it?" He says well, ya i guess??? Only if you promise you won't ever resell it. So i told him i would give him fair market value for it and showed him some comparables from ebay. Two weeks of bugging him he finally brings it to work, box and all, pulls it out and it was even cleaner then the photo!! We agreed upon a price and i quickly locked it up to my toolbox and couldn't wait til quitting time to take it home. I went through all the bearings, cleaned the chrome, and did a mild poilsh on it, aired up the tires and here it is to this day. Oh and i swapped the seat. Had a Messinger 60's seat on it. Enjoy...




I remember this bike when you came down for the CYCLONE COASTER swapmeet a couple years ago -- I saw it & was frantically looking for who was selling it - that bike is killer -- Well needless to say IT WASN'T FOR SALE -- F*^# -- I found out it was yours & calmly you said to me " that's my rider & it's not for sale " -- well I was bummed -- but glad it has a good home -- great Schwinn - great color combo - great story - we'll see you in September down here -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## slick (Aug 16, 2012)

Frank, the funniest part about that was, Tony and I both wanted to come down and be show offs with our rarest OG paint bikes thinking we were going to impress you guys and all you guys were riding WAY rarer bikes.  One was a $10k+ autocycle!!! We pretty much put our heads between our knees with embarassment. Tony had his Colson Clipper that weekend also. You guys were definately very kool considering we just met hours before and showed us a killer ride, and great BBQ afterwards! I was thinking of bringing the Schwinn again in September but i gotta stay true to my roots and bring my Airflow. HAHA!! Hopefully Karla's Airflow will be done by then. It's in primer now but still have a lot to do since it's been apart for who knows how long. Still have to build wheels for it too.


----------



## ZOOK (Aug 18, 2012)

it's sure a nice one:.....


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 19, 2012)

Great bike, story, & color, Slick.  It's at a great home with great collection (climate controlled). it's at where it belongs.


----------



## slick (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Ryan. We have pretty drastic climate changes over here so i keep them all in their own bedroom nice and cozy. HAHA!! From the low 30's in the winter to 110 inside my garage in the summer. I don't want to find out what that would do to original paint! Or original tires!!


----------

